# Trolly plow



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Trolly plow on Genesee St, Utica, NY, in front of Baggs Hotel, 1914.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many systems used a rotary brush to move the snow from the
trolley tracks.

When I wuz but a teen working as an office boy in St. Louis I was
fortunate, as a rail fan, to find a landlord who was also a Streetcar
motorman. He had many interesting tales about trolley operations.
One, related to this snow scene. Sometimes with temperatures quite
low the trolley wheels would freeze to the tracks. It was company
policy that no attempt to move be done unless there was another
employee who could use the trolley pole rope to move the contactor
back and forth on the overhead wire. This would save the wire from burn thru
due to the excess amps the traction motors were drawing in
attempting to break away from the rails.

Don


----------

